# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Mathis Brothers

## Rev. Bob

Bought a new leather sofa and love seat for our church fellowship hall from Mathis Brothers on Friday.  The salesman was plesent anf not pushy.  Had a great experience and love the furniture.  My church members couldn't stop commenting about the furniture on Sunday.

----------


## Luke

What church do you pastor, Rev. Bob?

----------


## Ms.Relaxationstation

Ugggg Mathis Bros.  I used to love that store until my ex started working there.

No, really I like it too.  I'm taking up donations for this really great leather sofa and chair I want.  PM me if you feel the need to donate to my worthy cause. 

 :Smiley078:

----------


## Midtowner

Found a leather sleeper sofa I really liked there on Saturday.  Now I have a 10% coupon that I recieved in the mail.  

Going to go and finance that sucka on their 6 months interest free plan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patrick

Hey, if you guys ever want to to make a furniture purchase, my future father-in-law works at Mathis.   All of the employees there work off commission, so your help would be appreciated.  His name is Ed Caudillo (the last name is pronounced like Cadi'o). He works Fri-Mon.

----------


## Rev. Bob

> What church do you pastor, Rev. Bob?


I'd rather not expose my church to the wrath of the internet. Nothing against this site, but you never know whose reading a public forum.  

I will tell you this.  I'm not a senior pastor, but the minister of education for a Baptist church here in the city.   I'll leave it at that.

----------


## Rev. Bob

> Hey, if you guys ever want to to make a furniture purchase, my future father-in-law works at Mathis.   All of the employees there work off commission, so your help would be appreciated.  His name is Ed Caudillo (the last name is pronounced like Cadi'o). He works Fri-Mon.


Sorry. Wish I would have known.

----------


## mranderson

This is a bit out of place, but techincally on topic.

Mathis Brothers today announed a fourth location... Orlando, California. They will invest over 20 million dollars on the building alone....

And it is Oklahoma born and bred.

"*We got them fire blazin' prices at Mathis Brothers Furniture.*"

----------


## Patrick

metro started a thread on this in OKC and Surrounding Area.  Might check it out.

----------


## rxis

My family has had so many problems with them and we have made a ton of purchases.  Their customer service is horrible.  I could go on and on.  I'm surprised I haven't heard any complaints on this thread. 
They even lost some of my mother's new furniture that they were supposed to repair.  I've had furniture delivered without any work done and an exchange where they delivered the exact same item.  I've come across many upset customers.  If you go to their customer service waiting area and observe, you will see a lot of angry customers who have been angry for a while.  
They do offer a good selection though.  If anyone knows where to buy furniture with their level of selection please post about it.

----------


## Patrick

Owens Brothers Furniture, is actually building a brand new 100,000 square foot show room right across I-40 from Evans. Expect for it to give Mathis some competition. 

One thing to consider about Mathis' delivery....they don't deliver themselves. It's privatized. You're actually paying the private company to do it, not Mathis.  

Still, that's no excuse for the Customer Service Problems.

----------


## Midtowner

> My family has had so many problems with them and we have made a ton of purchases.  Their customer service is horrible.  I could go on and on.  I'm surprised I haven't heard any complaints on this thread. 
> They even lost some of my mother's new furniture that they were supposed to repair.  I've had furniture delivered without any work done and an exchange where they delivered the exact same item.  I've come across many upset customers.  If you go to their customer service waiting area and observe, you will see a lot of angry customers who have been angry for a while.  
> They do offer a good selection though.  If anyone knows where to buy furniture with their level of selection please post about it.


I recently had a problem with a couch I purchased last week.  It was not in stock in OKC, but they had one in Tulsa.  The salesman specifically said that they were delivering it on Tuesday.  The girl behind the counter (probably 16 years old) then scheduled my delivery for Monday.  It of course did not come.  In the meantime, we are without a couch in our living room because I gave my old one away in anticipation of receiving the new one on time.  Small issue, but nevertheless, an issue.

----------


## mranderson

> I recently had a problem with a couch I purchased last week. It was not in stock in OKC, but they had one in Tulsa. The salesman specifically said that they were delivering it on Tuesday. The girl behind the counter (probably 16 years old) then scheduled my delivery for Monday. It of course did not come. In the meantime, we are without a couch in our living room because I gave my old one away in anticipation of receiving the new one on time. Small issue, but nevertheless, an issue.


Two things happened that should not have occured. First. You were told what a bad salesperson thought was what you wanted to hear. He (presume it was a man because you said salesMAN) should have not told you "it will be here Tuesday." He should have said "it should be here Tuesday, we will call you when it arrives." Then given you a grace period to call him if you have not heard from him. That is the difference between someone who sells just to feed their face and someone who sells to satisfy the customer. You experienced a technique that has plaqued me for years. I have been the salesperson who would take the latter approach. I have not been as successful because of that, but I sleep at night knowing I am honest. Second. The girl who schedualed the delivery should have given a tentitave day of Wednesday and not set a frim day in your mind. That is called setting false expectation and makes people angry... And rightfully so. In other words, do not tell a customer anything you can not deliver. If you say "it will be here Tuesday," it had better be there. I have fired people for the technique that caused your complaint.

Mathis is usually a very good company. My family has bought from them since before they were at 301 S. Western. Plus, my dad is (or was since I do not know if Don and Bud are still alive) friends with them for years. Bud was a client of Anderson-Bryant (so was half of the state). When you are the number 36 retailer in your field out of thousands, you tend to grow a bit too much and it causes more than your share of problems in consumer relations. The girl may have made an honest mistake. However, she should have been more careful, and the salesperson should have never set expectation in your mind.

I would say less than one percent of sales at Mathis result in complaint. They are still a great place to shop. As are their subsidiaries.

----------


## Midtowner

Actually, I called customer service, and they walked me through what went wrong.  Then I called the salesman and he walked me through what went wrong.  The stories matched  :Big Grin: 

The 16 year old kid just didn't know that the Tulsa truck only runs on Tuesday.  Lesson learned -- next time verify with the customer service folks their procedures when they're shipping from another store.  As much inventory as they keep onhand, I don't suspect this problem will be occuring too often.

----------


## rxis

is the repair service also contracted?

----------


## Patrick

> is the repair service also contracted?


Yes!

----------


## sweetdaisy

I know this is an old thread, but I have recently been dealing with Mathis Brothers, and I'm going to give them a big ol' thumbs DOWN! Their service stinks. After spending about a big chunk of money for all new furniture in my house, I can't seem to get them to deliver on their claim of "excellent quality" furniture. I'm not fond of paying that much money for furniture that is damaged when delivered. 

And, before anyone says anything about having it replaced, THAT is where the major issue is. I cannot seem to get these people to honor their "policy" of replacing a damaged piece of furniture (in this case, 2 pieces). There are many more issues that I've had with them in the past couple of weeks, but the post would get WAY too long.

I've already written, called, and emailed...I think I've been blacklisted. I was expecting my replacement pieces tomorrow (the delivery was set up on Monday, 11/7), and received a call at 5:58pm tonite saying one item is on backorder and wouldn't be available until 11/20/05. No mention of the other piece. When I called back at 6:02, customer service ws closed. NICE.

Please note, I have not received any response to my letter, email, or phone calls. Tonite I will be filing a complaint with the BBB. I'm tired of jacking with them.     :Fighting32: 

I had great salespeople though! Enjoyed the shopping experience immensely...it's just been everything since the order was placed.

----------


## rxis

I understand how you feel, sweetdaisy.  I had to sit in their customer service office for many days after feeling blacklisted.

----------


## briac

I hate Mathis Brothers as well.  Their service is ridiculous.  


At least they don't discriminate.  You can go in and buy a $10 lamp or $10,000 worth of furniture, and they will treat you like crap every time.  

Shop there at your own risk.

----------


## I AM PS3

> I hate Mathis Brothers as well. Their service is ridiculous. 
> 
> 
> At least they don't discriminate. You can go in and buy a $10 lamp or $10,000 worth of furniture, and they will treat you like crap every time. 
> 
> Shop there at your own risk.


The trick with Mathis Brothers is to only buy pieces that they have in stock, and make sure to bring your own truck.  As long as you can drive home with it that day, the furniture itself and the buying experience isn't bad...  

Paul
--------------------------------------------
I AM PS3

----------

